# Post spawn saugeyes



## catchin_eyes (Mar 20, 2010)

Well the spawning period is over, I was on the fish, but now things have changed. Anyone have any thoughts of where they have gone? I see baitfish around the spawning sites, and I would think they would stick around, but I've been striking out, where I was catching four to six fish a night. Was limiting out during the spawn, and now nothing. I have been fishing from shore, perhaps the fish have went deep? Or maybe they are headed to the backwaters? any thoughts?


----------



## chillerfish (Aug 11, 2009)

Not sure what where spawning in your area, but the saugeye is a mfg'd fish - they do not reproduce (however there have been reports they do, but I have not seen it yet and science doesn't support it). They are a sauger/walleye hybrids from the state hatchery (tax money gone good!). From what I have seen, they mimic both (which are 2 totally different beasts) at certain times of the year. My guess is - they are still shallow, but cruising (but I'm certainly no expert!). Good luck!


----------



## I Fish (Sep 24, 2008)

chillerfish, they still go through the motions, however as hybrids, most of them are not fertile. My guess would be they have just gone deeper. They won't really leave the food, unless they found something better or easier. Maybe they have turned to a day bite? Are you fishing a river or lake?


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Science DOES support they can reproduce. Ohio River Sauger Study...look it up.


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

to answer your question as with most fish the first week or two after a spawn the fish are sluggish and hard to locate. Its normal, so after they have some time to recouperate they will strap on the feed bag and be right back wherever the shad are. Fish will be less predictable and more scattered though. Thats why the trollers do their best after the spawn, water temps and there are scattered hungry fish. If your not a boat guy, just pay attention to the wind and find the baitfish.

you could also try a different lake because I know they havent done the deed everywhere yet. they should be on the rocks still in the deeper colder area lakes/rivers especially with a full moon about two weeks away.


----------



## catchin_eyes (Mar 20, 2010)

Yea I was thinking about trying a different lake, as different lakes have different temps. might do that. Thanks for the info!


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

I would agree with Big Joshy, they will still need to feed and they will spread out. I still generaly find them shallow though. Good Luck!


----------



## saugeye56 (Apr 7, 2010)

I have been catching them shallow about 3-8 feet of water. I think this cold weather front is not helping mattters. Sunday I limited out with the big one being 20.5 inches and Wed. I was only able to catch a couple small ones. I did catch a nice 3.5 lb largemouth.


----------

